# 13 month old randomly being sick at meal times... not ill.



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi

Just wondering if you think this is anything to worry about... im not really worried, just wondering why it keeps happening. 

My DS is 13 months and eats well. Maybe too well??  Tonight for example he ate a roast beef dinner. 2 new potatoes, wee bits of beef in gravy, handful of carotts, cabbage and a yorkshire pudding. He loved it. Ate the lot, then at pudding time which was angel delight he took a few mouthfuls and puked everything back up (then tried to re eat it lol), but was happy to continue with his pudding...   

There is no set meal that makes him sick ie cheese etc, its very random and not very often. He feeds himself and chews everything ok.  He is fine before and after being sick. But i can see it coming before it happens. 

Any ideas? His twin sister eats the same amounts and is fine.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds like he is eating too much! but if it doesnt happen often and doesnt bother him then dont worry bout the vomitting but maybe reduce meal size? are they big for their age?


----------

